# Has your car broken down yet?



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

The scariest part of the whole deal is car troubles , maintenance expenses and parts replacement/repair

So..

How's your car doin? 

Has anything failed on it yet?

How much did it cost you to get back on the road?

How long did it take to get it back on the road?

Are you keeping up with your maintennace schedule?

How many miles does your car have and what year is it?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Before I sold my X mobile last month it needed new tie rods, lower control arms, front struts, new tires and an oil change..

Tie rods were so worn the car was a death machine...

I didn't want to pay for all that crap so I sold it and cut ties...

The tech at the Chrysler dealer told me that if I didn't replace the control arms that ome day they would seperate from the tie rod and I would lose control of steering..

So I really had no choice but to stop using that vehicle for Uber or at all..

How many other drivers probably know they need repairs but can't afford them and keep on trucking

Who knows

Uber clearly doesn't care too much about the safety of drivers or pax 

A. No inspections in Florida
B. Rates too low to afford maintennace

It's pretty scary if you think about it


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Everything's good so far on my 2013 PriusC. 80k+ miles and no issues aside from a few bulbs and tires. Only mid shift breakdown was when I blew a tire on a curb, my fault completely.

Oil changes are done every 10k, and I get free tire rotations every 5k. Small things like wipers and air filters I replace as needed myself.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Check engine light came on and turns out it is due to code 0456. Evaporative emission system leak. Have not done anything yet. Considering the car has 160000 miles, more things are going to break soon.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

At these rates, can't afford the repairs. Too many to list.
Already replaced thermostat, transcooler, not to mention tires and increased maintenance.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Check engine light came on and turns out it is due to code 0456. Evaporative emission system leak. Have not done anything yet. Considering the car has 160000 miles, more things are going to break soon.


Bring it to a mechanic and they'll hook up a fog machine to your fuel line. If there's a pinpoint leak, and I'm sure there's one somewhere if you're getting that code, the fog will show where.

Really, with 160k miles, I wouldn't even bother. It's not going to affect much or anything at all as far as driving goes. Try clearing the code and see if it comes back.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

I do like 60k miles a year on my cars and go through them every 3 years or so. Usually dump them at about 200k miles. I do a lot of the maintenance myself, but things are going to break. It's inevitable. 

Last weekend I ran over a broken glass bottle and it popped my tire. Being AWD, you can't just replace one tire, they all need to be replaced when one goes. Plus my wheels are 20" and tires don't come cheap. That broken glass bottle cost me $800.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

At 193k miles my Prius is holding well. An inverter cooler pump broke down about 5k miles ago and I got a bunch of lights that scared me but luckily I was near a dealer and drove on battery power and got it repaired for $670. Other than that, the car still has life in it and I get 48+ MPG. If rates didn't drop, I was hoping to save money and upgrade my car. But this plan is now indefinitely postponed. There is no way I drive at these rates let alone consider upgrading the car.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Bring it to a mechanic and they'll hook up a fog machine to your fuel line. If there's a pinpoint leak, and I'm sure there's one somewhere if you're getting that code, the fog will show where.
> 
> Really, with 160k miles, I wouldn't even bother. It's not going to affect much or anything at all as far as driving goes. Try clearing the code and see if it comes back.


Thanks for your input. Wonder how much it is going to cost.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Thanks for your input. Wonder how much it is going to cost.


Depends where your leak is, but shouldn't be anything too difficult or expensive to fix. The fog machine is pretty simple and any mechanic should have one. Should take 10 minutes to figure out where your leak is.

But like I said before, I wouldn't even bother unless you have an emissions test to pass. It's something you're never even going to notice.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I do like 60k miles a year on my cars and go through them every 3 years or so.
> 
> Last weekend I ran over a broken glass bottle and it popped my tire. Being AWD, you can't just replace one tire, they all need to be replaced when one goes. Plus my wheels are 20" and tires don't come cheap. That broken glass bottle cost me $800.


For someone who drives a lot this contains some confusing information.

1. It's pretty rare for a bottle to damage a tire, though I suppose it is possible, particularly if the tires are well worn already.

2. What does AWD have to do with replacing all 4 tires at once? Again if the tires are already well worn then doing all 4 at once makes sense, but if the other 3 are fairly fresh you'd just buy 1 tire like anyone else.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> For someone who drives a lot this contains some confusing information.
> 
> 1. It's pretty rare for a bottle to damage a tire, though I suppose it is possible, particularly if the tires are well worn already.
> 
> 2. What does AWD have to do with replacing all 4 tires at once? Again if the tires are already well worn then doing all 4 at once makes sense, but if the other 3 are fairly fresh you'd just buy 1 tire like anyone else.


Not sure what's confusing...

1. Oh, it happened. Glass typically won't puncture or pop a tire, but it was my lucky night. Right along the sidewall too.










2. Tires were about 75% worn, but still decent as you can tell from the picture. Still had a good 15k miles left on them at least, but definitely not enough tread where I could buy a new tire and match them with three that have 25% tread left. If the tires were close to new then it would be a different story. Not the case with my situation.

AWD cars are different than FWD and RWD cars where it doesn't matter with tires. All of the tires have to match and tread has to be equal on AWD systems.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh cra*, my minivan is AWD. I am almost clueless when it comes to cars (auto shop people rejoice when they see drivers like me arriving). From what I just learned from your post above, I am going to make sure my next car, and all my future cars, to be NOT AWD! I never knew all tires must be very similar in treads for AWD. Just one post, so much useful information, potentially saving me up to ten thousand dollars over my lifetime! THANK YOU!!!

(Edited a typo, and added the phrase "over my lifetime" for clarity.)


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I do like 60k miles a year on my cars and go through them every 3 years or so. Usually dump them at about 200k miles. I do a lot of the maintenance myself, but things are going to break. It's inevitable.
> 
> Last weekend I ran over a broken glass bottle and it popped my tire. Being AWD, you can't just replace one tire, they all need to be replaced when one goes. Plus my wheels are 20" and tires don't come cheap. That broken glass bottle cost me $800.


Wow. Now I know not to use AWD for TNC when I start driving for them. $800 will take probably up to 100 trips to make up for. Too much risks, too little return. Will only use RWD sedans then. THANK YOU!

(Edited a typo.)


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> 2. Tires were about 75% worn,


Think of it this way, if those tires originally cost $800 and are 75% worn then they've depreciated by 75% already. You tires were worth $200 total at the time of the incident, so the most you could have lost by replacing all 4 is $200, the extra $600 spent becomes value or future tire mileage that you didn't have yet.

At 75% wear I'd do the same thing on a non AWD car, since usually you get a large discount, often 1 free tire, when you purchase a full set.

At 25-50% wear I'd just get the one tire, AWD or not.

Notice that in both situations whether or not the vehicle is AWD does not affect my decision? Now there are some people out there that just do one or two tires at a time as they destroy them, these are usually the same people who don't rotate. I prefer to get my free tire, rotate to have them last longer and all wear down at the same rate, then get my free tire again when they all need replaced. Rinse and repeat and I save money in the long run...barring some hazard taking one out early.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

All the chickens are coming home to roost.
I dont hate to say i told you so, even tho i feel badly for you guys at a personal level. 
Business level, not so much.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Wow. Now I know not to use AWD for TNC when I start driving for them. $800 will take probably take up to 100 trips to make up for. Too much risks, too little return. Will only use RWD sedans then. THANK YOU!


My car has 20" wheels on them. I have to assume your minivan has 16" or at most 17" wheels. The bigger the wheel, the more expensive the tire. You should be able to get 4 tires for under $500 no problem. Not cheap, but not as expensive as replacing tires with my car.

AWD is nice when weather is bad and it comes in handy, but most people don't need it. On sunny days, you'll never be able to notice the difference between AWD and FWD/RWD. AWD has more moving parts, so that means more things that can potentially break. I use this car as a limo and preferred not to get the AWD version of my car, but I found a good deal on this one and bought it. I preferred FWD. Much easier to deal with and less things to potentially break down and service.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Think of it this way, if those tires originally cost $800 and are 75% worn then they've depreciated by 75% already. You tires were worth $200 total at the time of the incident, so the most you could have lost by replacing all 4 is $200, the extra $600 spent becomes value or future tire mileage that you didn't have yet.
> 
> At 75% wear I'd do the same thing on a non AWD car, since usually you get a large discount, often 1 free tire, when you purchase a full set.
> 
> ...


Glass half full type, I see. That's a good way to look at it, but I would have liked to get more miles out of my old tires. I get what you're saying though and it's a good way to look at it when handing over $800 for tires.

At 25% wear, I'd just get one tire. Anything beyond that, it's too much for me. Too much of a difference in wear puts too much stain on the PTU and AWD system when all the parts aren't working evenly. Same goes with using different tires with different tread on AWD cars - not something I'd ever risk doing. I break a ptu in my car and it's thousands just to buy the part. Then i'm out of work a couple weeks while it's getting installed. It would cost me thousands. I tend to play it safe when it comes to stuff like this.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

when I was driving my XL I put a quick 10k on it from Ubering. the last bit of it my front end was donezo. Struts and tierods needed to be replaced... granted my XL already had 120k on it, I feel Ubering and consistantly driving over speed bumps really made it worse much faster than normal driving.

after that I got into the xchange program and don't give 2 shuts about the car. it's not mine and it nearly brand new so the odds of having issue is rather low. but even if they do come up that biotch is getting returned quick...real quick.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> when I was driving my XL I put a quick 10k on it from Ubering. the last bit of it my front end was donezo. Struts and tierods needed to be replaced... granted my XL already had 120k on it, I feel Ubering and consistantly driving over speed bumps really made it worse much faster than normal driving.
> 
> after that I got into the xchange program and don't give 2 shuts about the car. it's not mine and it nearly brand new so the odds of having issue is rather low. but even if they do come up that biotch is getting returned quick...real quick.


People always complain about why traditional taxi cabs are in such bad shape. This is why. They take beatings every day that normal cars don't.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> People always complain about why traditional taxi cabs are in such bad shape. This is why. They take beatings every day that normal cars don't.


Agreed. Since I like to play it safe on the conservative side (which tends to leave surprises to fall on the pleasant side rather than on the unpleasant side*) I have mentally assumed the other way--that after I start driving, my average TNC passenger will wear out my cars at a higher rate (from them being in my cars) than the average cab passenger does to the avg cab. This can be due to (A) the avg cab is older than my cars, and older cars depreciate at a slower rate, and/or (B) TNC riders are more abusive of TNC drivers' cars than their cab counterparts do cab vehicles.

I know I can't change passengers' innate qualities much. But what I can and will do, is to bring my own "average" rider quality up, to above the "average" TNC rider quality as a whole. A driver can do this by, for example, avoiding certain areas or times of day that experience has shown to have a high percentage of pax being more abusive of their cars.

* satisfaction = result - expectation

(Edit: Added the above * explanation. Also, added the word "safe" in the second sentence, first paragraph, which was previously mistakenly omitted.)


----------



## bluewarrior7 (Dec 17, 2015)

2012 Chevy Equinox 81,000 miles bought it with 50k mi but i put all the miles driving to work and home. ******/engine up at 100k but now that I extended my warranty an extra 100k my car is completely covered 100 deductible up to 15k in repairs per problem till I hit 180k


----------



## Andrew Thun (Oct 27, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Check engine light came on and turns out it is due to code 0456. Evaporative emission system leak. Have not done anything yet. Considering the car has 160000 miles, more things are going to break soon.


Had the same error code on my 2006 prius Check the gas cap, that is most likely the issue. To repair mine I removed the O ring on the gas cap and flipped it over, cleared the code and everything was good!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

And I'm not sure but I'd be willing to guess that most well known (well operated) cab companies have commercial contracts with vendors to obtain the tires and stuff as needed as well as on premise service stations.

I know mears here has their own and there own fueling station on site as well as I've seen it when I've dropped off cab drivers taking Uber to mears


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> And I'm not sure but I'd be willing to guess that most well known (well operated) cab companies have commercial contracts with vendors to obtain the tires and stuff as needed as well as on premise service stations.
> 
> I know mears here has their own and there own fueling station on site as well as I've seen it when I've dropped off cab drivers taking Uber to mears


Sure, higher volume, lower cost. Economics is as natural as men and women wake up in the morning, and start to, borrowing an avatar name, "hunt to eat."

(Edit: Added in a word that was previously unintentionally omitted.)


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

After driving my 2005 Saturn Vue for 15 months,this is what it cost me"

New Gear Shifter $600
New Clutch $900
6 tires $600
New interior $850
New Front Struts $800
New Alternator $300
Serpentine $50

And probably a few more things that I can't remember.

It's why I just bought a new Elantra. Same costs, better MPG.

It costs at least a hundred a week for your car if you do this full time. One way or another. Either car payments & depriciation, or repairs.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Cheaper to just buy the oldest/cheapest car you can find and repeat the process rather than pay to maintain


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

gotta have '11 or better for Lyft PDB


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> All the chickens are coming home to roost.
> I dont hate to say i told you so, even tho i feel badly for you guys at a personal level.
> Business level, not so much.


Ouch!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

You'd think the geniuses at Big Fuber would realize that we need higher rates if for no other reason than to have well-maintained Fubermobiles for the safety of drivers AND passengers. If only they'd taken the time to have someone on the board to consult with who actually knows about the transportation industry to be a go-to for these kinds of things.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

I started ubering 4 months ago. My 04 accord had 100k miles on it. Up to that point, the only maintenance i had done was tires and brakes. It needed both when i started ubering. I have put 25k miles in it, almost entirely from uber.

-rear brakes, $230
-busted right rear window regulator (fu door slammers), I haven't fixed it. I jammed the window up and took out the fuse. $270 to fix
-shocks-struts, $1200
-70k tires, $500
-oil pan, timing belt, water pump, $1400. The car sprung an oil leak at about 115k miles. The timing belt-water pump is scheduled at 90k miles for this car so I told the mechanic to start there.
-2 cabin filters, $40
-2 windshield wipers, $25
-1 brake light, $10
-1 head lamp, $15 dollars
-3 synthetic oil changes, $150
-1 ****** fluid drain and fill, $90

I am probably forgetting something.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Cars suck.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

IckyDoody said:


> I started ubering 4 months ago. My 04 accord had 100k miles on it. Up to that point, the only maintenance i had done was tires and brakes. It needed both when i started ubering. I have put 25k miles in it, almost entirely from uber.
> 
> -rear brakes, $230
> -busted right rear window regulator (fu door slammers), I haven't fixed it. I jammed the window up and took out the fuse. $270 to fix
> ...


Jeeeeze, that's a nice down payment on a new car. That's why I gave up trying to keep a 10 yr old car on the road and bought a new one. At least I know I know I won't have any big repairs for 100k.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> You'd think the geniuses at Big Fuber would realize that we need higher rates if for no other reason than to have well-maintained Fubermobiles for the safety of drivers AND passengers. If only they'd taken the time to have someone on the board to consult with who actually knows about the transportation industry to be a go-to for these kinds of things.


Easier to get new drivers with new cars.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

The truth is.

Any one of these 6-10 year old Uber cars out there have to be total death traps.. No one running uberx fares are keeping up with maintenance


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

The truth is.

Any one of these 6-10 year old Uber cars out there have to be total death traps.. No one running uberx fares are keeping up with maintenance


----------



## DRiver II (May 24, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I do like 60k miles a year on my cars and go through them every 3 years or so. Usually dump them at about 200k miles. I do a lot of the maintenance myself, but things are going to break. It's inevitable.
> 
> Last weekend I ran over a broken glass bottle and it popped my tire. Being AWD, you can't just replace one tire, they all need to be replaced when one goes. Plus my wheels are 20" and tires don't come cheap. That broken glass bottle cost me $800.


the MKS AWD is a mostly passive AWD system, meaning FWD unless and until a loss of traction. no more than 10% of torque is applied to the rear wheels otherwise.

but, i get your precautionary attitude. better safe than sorry, although most likely a new set was not necessary, unless you were going to get a new set soon anyways.

thats the thing with rideshare, it does not necessarily cause any car problems. most likely they would have occurred regardless, not accounting for just plain old bad luck. but, the problems will occur sooner if we were not putting as many miles on our vehicles.

if you're the type to coddle and do alot of 'extra' high maintenance/upgrades on your vehicle in the first place; rideshare provides a decent, what essentially amounts to a, tax shelter for those efforts.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

DRiver II said:


> the MKS AWD is a mostly passive AWD system, meaning FWD unless and until a loss of traction. no more than 10% of torque is applied to the rear wheels otherwise.
> 
> but, i get your precautionary attitude. better safe than sorry, although most likely a new set was not necessary, unless you were going to get a new set soon anyways.


Aren't all modern AWD systems like that now? Not really a true AWD unless the car needs it?

And I am very precautionary with my cars. I change the ptu oil on this thing like every 15k miles because I know how fragile they are. Do all my maintenance myself and religiously. If something breaks, I have no other source of income, so i try to keep everything fresh and operational. This is my full time job.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Aren't all modern AWD systems like that now? Not really a true AWD unless the car needs it?


That's the difference between AWD and true 4WD. Nowadays a lot of 4WD vehicles have a part time or AWD like setting available, but keeping it engaged does cause extra wear so it should only be used when expecting to potentially need the extra traction...same goes for AWD vehicles where the AWD is optional, no need to burn up that transfer case if you never need the other 2 tires.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

DRiver II said:


> the MKS AWD is a mostly passive AWD system, meaning FWD unless and until a loss of traction. no more than 10% of torque is applied to the rear wheels otherwise.
> 
> but, i get your precautionary attitude. better safe than sorry, although most likely a new set was not necessary, unless you were going to get a new set soon anyways.
> 
> ...


1,000 miles doing TNC driving will generally be much harder on a driver's car than his/her normal before-TNC, 1,000 miles of personal driving.

Depreciation: TNC passengers surely, on average, do not care about your car as well as your friends and family do (do your family slam your car door like they are trying to break it?! No, days when you are arguing don't count).

Accidents: you drive faster and less careful, on average, on TNC trips, either trying to race to the PU point or driving the passenger faster to the airport or a passenger's meeting venue for example to help them out or to avoid low ratings.

Road selection: Normally drivers do try to avoid certain areas of town or certain roads due to the bad condition of the road. Because it is your own time, your own road choice. Because it is bad for your cars' wear and tear, also, higher chances of flat tires (debris and nails and stuff in certain places or roads, near construction sites etc., for example). But when one is doing TNC, one generally goes the fastest route regardless of what those roads are.

Exceptions exist, but I believe generally speaking, 1,000 hours of doing TNC costs the drivers more than 1,000 hours of personal driving in depreciation, higher chance of accidents, and faster need for repair and maintenance.

(Edited a typo.)


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> 1,000 miles doing TNC driving will generally be much harder on a driver's car than his/her normal before-TNC, 1,000 miles of personal driving.
> 
> Depreciation: TNC passengers surely, on average, do not care about your car as well as your friends and family do (do your family slam your car door like they are trying to break it?! No, days when you are arguing don't count).
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

1 Year of driving: 4 Tires, front rotors/brakes, rebuild transmission, starter, and alternator.

Transmission was $1795. I don't remember how much the rest cost without looking it up on Quicken.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

krytenTX said:


> 1 Year of driving: 4 Tires, front rotors/brakes, rebuild transmission, starter, and alternator.
> 
> Transmission was $1795. I don't remember how much the rest cost without looking it up on Quicken.


All readers thinking of going into TNC driving should read the quoted post above.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Heck, even those in their first few months of UberXing should probably read that KrytenTX post and ease off UberX driving a little.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Not yet..100k miles on a 2014 Chrysler 300s and so far so good. However I have come up on one of the major service intervals. Hope my good fortune continues with this car for at least another year. I've been impressed with it.


----------



## DRiver II (May 24, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> 1,000 miles doing TNC driving will generally be much harder on a driver's car than his/her normal before-TNC, 1,000 miles of personal driving.
> 
> Depreciation: TNC passengers surely, on average, do not care about your car as well as your friends and family do (do your family slam your car door like they are trying to break it?! No, days when you are arguing don't count).
> 
> ...


perhaps with the interior i would agree that mile for mile TNC is harder than normal driving. i had a passenger break one of my charging ports for cell phones when she was in the back seat. ever since then, i leave the chargers in a compartment and don't take them out unless a passenger asks.

but as far as driving components (tires, brakes, etc) i drive much less assertively when i have a rideshare passenger in my car. like a driving Ms Daisy sort a way. very softly and luxuriously. i would probably scare some pax, particularly women, with my more aggressive everyday driving.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

DRiver II said:


> perhaps with the interior i would agree that mile for mile TNC is harder than normal driving. i had a passenger break one of my charging ports for cell phones when she was in the back seat. ever since then, i leave the chargers in a compartment and don't take them out unless a passenger asks.
> 
> but as far as driving components (tires, brakes, etc) i drive much less assertively when i have a rideshare passenger in my car. like a driving Ms Daisy sort a way. very softly and luxuriously. i would probably scare some pax, particularly women, with my more aggressive everyday driving.


Very good point. For me to know of this second scenario.

In my case, in my own private driving (whether I am alone or when driving friends and family), I am both Mr. Morgan Cool-man AND Ms. Daisy (driver and pax).

But if I am a TNC driver in the future, I know most riders will not enjoy Ms. Daisy kind of riding experience. So I will have to speed up.

Very interesting. With TNC driving, you slow down, I speed up.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Driving in the limo business goes from Driving Miss Daisy to Fast and Furious. It's also playing Grand Theft Auto in real life at times...lol


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Driving in the limo business goes from Driving Miss Daisy to Fast and Furious. It's also playing Grand Theft Auto in real life at times...lol


Good one. Enjoyed all those shows. Just like I enjoy all TV news and radio broadcasts.

I follow the advice of California's (arguably) biggest philanthropist, who said, to learn about the world, you need to have a continuous curiosity about life.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

I drive like Mr. Morgan Coolman for Miss Sweet Daisy. If I drive for TNC one day, I will press a little harder on the accelerator, but not too much. It is too dangerous for me to drive like a Diesel Van.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Back in september or so I was out ubering about an hour from home.. Parked for a bit..car wouldnt turn over..

Tried everything I could to get a jump..ended up pulling the battery and walking it a couple miles to the advanced auto which was closing in 45 mins..(90f 90% humidity)

I made it with 5 mins to spare and they replaced it on warranty due to a bad cell..

Walked that bch back, put it in and went home.


----------



## spacejesus (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm going in for my first oil change on Friday since I started Ubering.. We'll see what damage has been done. Wish me luck.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Back in september or so I was out ubering about an hour from home.. Parked for a bit..car wouldnt turn over..
> 
> Tried everything I could to get a jump..ended up pulling the battery and walking it a couple miles to the advanced auto which was closing in 45 mins..(90f 90% humidity)
> 
> ...


You said you had 45 minutes to get to a store which was about two miles away.

You were the perfect UberX minimum fare trip customer!

Five UberX drivers staging in that area will kill for the minimum fare. The one who got the ping would have rushed there in no time!

They had nothing else better to do. Got to help them out a little.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

spacejesus said:


> I'm going in for my first oil change on Friday since I started Ubering.. We'll see what damage has been done. Wish me luck.


You haven't been checking your engine oil quality/condition (with the stick) every few hundred miles or so? This routine probably becomes more important with TNC driving.


----------



## spacejesus (Dec 17, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> You haven't been checking your engine oil quality/condition (with the stick) every few hundred miles or so? This routine probably becomes more important with TNC driving.


Pretty much routine for me to check oil everytime I fill up with gas, I used to drive an old oil burning desiel monster. I drive a manual so I feel like I might get lucky escaping most of the maintenance cost other drivers have posted.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

spacejesus said:


> Pretty much routine for me to check oil everytime I fill up with gas, I used to drive an old oil burning desiel monster. I drive a manual so I feel like I might get lucky escaping most of the maintenance cost other drivers have posted.


Wow, great! You checked it much more often than I do.

Drive safe.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> You said you had 45 minutes to get to a store which was about two miles away.
> 
> You were the perfect UberX minimum fare trip customer!
> 
> ...


I almost requested an Uber but I didn't have any cash on me to tip so I walked.

I could never hop into an Uber with a 40lb battery on me without a few bucks to tip..just couldn't do it..

I had a $20 promo too..coulda pulled a I'll brb


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I almost requested an Uber but I didn't have any cash on me to tip so I walked.
> 
> I could never hop into an Uber with a 40lb battery on me without a few bucks to tip..just couldn't do it..
> 
> I had a $20 promo too..coulda pulled a I'll brb


My last post was a tongue-in-cheek.

Drive safe.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Same


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I almost requested an Uber but I didn't have any cash on me to tip so I walked.
> 
> I could never hop into an Uber with a 40lb battery on me without a few bucks to tip..just couldn't do it..
> 
> I had a $20 promo too..coulda pulled a I'll brb


Lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> I almost requested an Uber but I didn't have any cash on me to tip so I walked.
> 
> I could never hop into an Uber with a 40lb battery on me without a few bucks to tip..just couldn't do it..
> 
> I had a $20 promo too..coulda pulled a I'll brb


With the promo you could have told them they could drive an extra 10 miles (to where they wanted to stage or in circles) after you got out for their "tip".


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I wasn't thinking I was hot , sweaty and stranded.. Was in the moment .. I thought about that after the fact though


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

I am like a lot of people. If it is one mile or less, and the streets are okay to do so (sidewalks etc), I walk. Every day I walk at least five miles, usually more. That's on top of jogging miles. It's good to be physically active. I walk like I posted here on UP--until I realized I was posting and sharing too much.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Check engine light came on and turns out it is due to code 0456. Evaporative emission system leak. Have not done anything yet. Considering the car has 160000 miles, more things are going to break soon.


Tighten your gas cap and keep going. Don't spend money on this.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Stygge said:


> Tighten your gas cap and keep going. Don't spend money on this.


Yes that is what I have been doing... Almost 190k miles ... Drinks a quart of oil every month.. Tire tread getting real low.. Body looks good but Uber has sucked it's soul.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Yes that is what I have been doing... Almost 190k miles ... Drinks a quart of oil every month.. Tire tread getting real low.. Body looks good but Uber has sucked it's soul.


Just keep going another 190k. It sounds like your cost per mile is less than 10c. My sister fills oil when the oil pressure light comes on in the corners.  The only thing I would do is to change oil and filter every 15,000 miles.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Stygge said:


> Just keep going another 190k. It sounds like your cost per mile is less than 10c. My sister fills oil when the oil pressure light comes on in the corners.  The only thing I would do is to change oil and filter every 15,000 miles.


I hope you realize that every single thing you just said makes you appear to be an absolute goon hehe


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

SECOTIME said:


> I hope you realize that every single thing you just said makes you appear to be an absolute goon hehe


You should try to push the envelope sometime. Have some fun!


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I hope you realize that every single thing you just said makes you appear to be an absolute goon hehe


Trying to squeeze every possible penny out of the ATM. So far $4k withdrawn in 4 months. That's after all expenses & mileage. Not planning on depositing any $. Goon I am!


----------

